# First real color swirl!



## osso (Sep 5, 2013)

First time using pigments and I think it turned out pretty well! I was going for a tiger stripe but the batter was too thin so it's just a random swirl inside but pretty. My first time using FO too! It's starting to gel right now, so hopefully it still looks good when I unmold it.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Your soap is beautiful! Can't wait to see what is inside.


----------



## Lidyax (Sep 5, 2013)

That's gorgeous!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 5, 2013)

You never really know until you cut it.  Usually, I think it's a bust and it will actually come out pretty good. Post photos after you cut into bars.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 5, 2013)

That is your first??!!  No way!!  LOL  I love it and can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ooh, That's really pretty! Looking forward to the cut!


----------



## renata (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks great! So interested what's inside


----------



## savonierre (Sep 5, 2013)

that is stunning, congrats on your beautiful batch.


----------



## Bann51 (Sep 5, 2013)

Very beautiful. I love the way the colors contrast. Can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow! That's beautiful!!


----------



## Saswede (Sep 6, 2013)

Beautiful swirls, Osso!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## moonbeam (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll be looking for cut pictures too, you , my friend, have a gift! Awesome job!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 6, 2013)

That's really pretty.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 6, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## osso (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everyone 
Here are the cut bars!


Still a little soft because I was impatient about unmolding them, but I think they turned out pretty good!


----------



## Saswede (Sep 6, 2013)

They turned out really good!  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Sep 6, 2013)

Great work!  I love the contrast of the colors


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 6, 2013)

Very pretty!!


----------



## newbie (Sep 6, 2013)

The whole thing is great! Top is great and inside is beautiful too! What did you do for the inside? Did you layer and just do your mantra swirl or do an ITP and just swirl the top? Do you mind that I ask you your technique?!


----------



## osso (Sep 6, 2013)

Not at all! I was planning to try a tiger stripe but each later just kind of sank into the next. So I just kept pouring alternating colors and took a skewer through the batter in a circle (vertically, if that makes sense) all the way down the mold. Really just kind of random! By the time I got to the top I was able to pour the colors for the mantra pretty easily.


----------



## lhaase0217 (Sep 10, 2013)

That is beautiful! Have you cut it yet? I would love to see a photo of the final cut product, especially after it gelled.


----------



## eyebright (Sep 10, 2013)

WONDERFUL! Can't believe that was your first. You are gifted!


----------



## Lindy (Sep 11, 2013)

Impressive, especially for a first time!  Well done....


----------



## MKRainville (Sep 12, 2013)

WOW you did great for your very first swirl!!! So impressed!  Congratulations!


----------

